# Dinting engine shed/station, Derbyshire, November 2016



## HughieD (Nov 13, 2016)

*1. The History*

Dinting engine shed (shed code no.39A) is a former one-track through shed with 2 tracks passing on the south east all derived from a single feed line. The engine shed was built between 1888 and 1898 for the Manchester, Sheffield and Lincolnshire Railway. It is constructed of red brick and is single-storey, of eight bays and with stone-coped gable ends. The coal stage and water tank were on the north-east side of the line at the southern entrance. It first closed in 1935 but was then reopened in 1942. It closed again to steam in 1954 but got a second lease of life via by the railway preservation group The Dinting Railway Centre in 1968. This closed in 1990 and the shed was again left disused. The whole nine-acre site went up for sale in 2010 and was sold for £150,000 to a group of Manchester solicitors. However they failed to get planning permission to build houses so the site has just sat there.

In terms of the nearby Dinting railway station, on the Sheffield, Ashton-under-Lyne and Manchester Railway, it opened in 1847. The former Manchester bound platform buildings are disused and in a very poor state of repair. Here is an archive picture before the decay set in:


Dinting station by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*

A last minute side explore. Very relaxed and easy access. You can't beat a bit of railbex. There turned out to be more to look at than expected so was well worth the twenty minute detour to check the place out.

*3. The Pictures*

The Engine Shed:


img8340 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8341 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img8342 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8362 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8389 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8352 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8361 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8360 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8359 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8355 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8354 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8349 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8348 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8346 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Former Manchester platform station buildings:


img8377 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8383 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8386 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8364 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8365 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8367 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8368 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8369 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8370 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8372 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8374 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the other out buildings:


img8376 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8379 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8384 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8387 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Nov 13, 2016)

I enjoyed that, thank you Hughie.


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2016)

Proper Job Hughie, Thanks


----------



## Old Wilco (Nov 13, 2016)

Stunning architecture, they built with pride back in the day. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh wow, this is very nice HughieD, one I must visit when I'm in the area


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2016)

Really interesting report,and some splendid features still surviving.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 13, 2016)

A very nice report. Some distinctive features still can be spotted, such as the missing platform canopy. The engine shed isn't in all that bad condition.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 13, 2016)

This was one of the few preserved railways to fail.

According to my Dad's friend there was an issue with the land owner who wanted to redevelop the site for housing.


----------



## shatners (Nov 13, 2016)

Another cracker Hughie


----------



## Sean of Wales (Nov 14, 2016)

Railway stuff is my favorite. Love looking at old stations and buildings!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 15, 2016)

Richard Davies said:


> This was one of the few preserved railways to fail.
> 
> According to my Dad's friend there was an issue with the land owner who wanted to redevelop the site for housing.



Yes; a classic case that illustrates why all the players must have a share of the ownership rights - otherwise!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 16, 2016)

Cheers for the comments folks. Love it when on-the-hoof explores turn out better than expected. Amazing how quickly nature has clawed site back. Those silver birches seed really quickly. Engine shed has solid walls and the roof is in good nick so hopefully it will be around for long enough to be saved. Don't hold out much hope the station though.


----------



## shatners (Nov 19, 2016)

Great find Hughie


----------



## HughieD (Nov 19, 2016)

shatners said:


> Great find Hughie



Cheers Shatner’s. Really easy access as it's on what appears to be common land. Surprised it hasn't been covered on here recently. Well worth an hour's mooch.


----------



## John Allison (Jan 14, 2022)

Sad to see the decay.......remember visiting shortly after the Dinting centre started up, crowds of people and some wonderful locos.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2022)

A fine set of pictures but sad to see it in such a state! I visited Dinting when it was a steam preservation centre and still have a picture of the return crank of 'Blue Peter' which was there at the time on the wall in front of me.


----------



## Hayman (Jan 15, 2022)

So well built, it is unlikely to fall down for many years.


----------

